# 4 free birds in Phoenix



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I have 4 birds I am giving away. They are Pakistani high flyers mixed with Iraqi tumblers.

2 tumbler 2 don't all four are black 2 with some white in them.
They fly with my Pakistanis and do a good job of keeping up but I do not want mixes.

I was lied to about these birds and do not want them. 
If I still have them when it cools down enough to ship them I will ship them for cost only.
However I do not intend to have them that long.

Super north Phoenix


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

FYI: I've moved your thread to the correct forum. Thank you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Poor birds...it's not their fault they are mixed breeds and not thier fault you were lied to.
I hope you will place them where they will be well taken care of and not used for dog training or any thing else that would cause them harm.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Of course it's not their faults. If I wanted them to go to a dog trainer they would be on craigslist for free.
I will be putting them on craigslist and will also be asking $10 each there. As dog trainers will not pay more than $3 a bird.
If I didn't care I would drive down the street and dump them instead of feeding them!

Now that I think about it the only poor thing will be them going to another home as they currently are houseed in a 96 sqft loft with only 15 birds total. They also get some good excello Pigeon mix and some nice red grit. They also get out to fly daily. I can only hope that someone who takes them in will give them as good of a home.
Until I find one they will be well taken care of.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

AZCorbin said:


> Of course it's not their faults. If I wanted them to go to a dog trainer they would be on craigslist for free.
> I will be putting them on craigslist and will also be asking $10 each there. As dog trainers will not pay more than $3 a bird.
> If I didn't care I would drive down the street and dump them instead of feeding them!
> 
> Now that I think about it the only poor thing will be them going to another home as they currently are houseed in a 96 sqft loft with only 15 birds total. They also get some good excello Pigeon mix and some nice red grit. They also get out to fly daily. *I can only hope that someone who takes them in will give them as good of a home.*Until I find one they will be well taken care of.



I hope the same thing.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Charis said:


> I hope the same thing.


Thanks for your input.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Any takers yet?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Not yet, I am going to post them on craigslist tonight, but like I said on there they get a price tag. At least until I meet the person.

You want to drive out here for them? I can throw in a red bar homer cock also!
I know a fellow from east LA who is looking drive out here for my Archangels... Maybe you two could work some deal out?..


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Very tempting! Who is the guy in LA?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Some fellow named Alex. He responded to my add selling my Archangels from LA. He said he plans on driving out here. First he was waiting for a young one to leave the nest, now he must wait at least a week+ for the AA parents to stop feeding a Morning Dove baby I found and put under her.

He has a bunch of varities of Pigeons. He breeds fancies and has his back yard filled with lofts. Lot's of nice looking birds. We have been in communication for a week and have shared many pictures.
Said he can't find Archangels out there.
I posted a thread in the wanted/for sale section for him a week ago to try to help him out. Save him the 12 hour drive.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I just talked to the fellow I got these from. He is getting rid of all his birds. He has the Pakistanti's, Iraqi tumblers and the mix of the two.
When he gets home he is going to give me a count and let me know how many mixes he has and what not. I think it is at least two more.

So anymore of the mixes I get you can have.
They fly good don't get me wrong. I just want pure Pakistanis that's all.
They fly more like the Pakistanis than tumblers. They fly well and high and for a decent time. They do come back panting when my PHF's aren't.
They do not route like the pure tumblers do. I had two pure Iraqi tumblers and they did not fly with the high flyers, they would leave and go blocks down as the PHF hardly ever range out of sight to the side. And the two the do tumble will only really do it when they are by them selves or only with a couple other birds.

If you want a high flying tumbling bird this is a good start.
Really wouldn't be a bad thing to work with.

I will talk to Alex if you want me to, see if I can put you two in contact?
See if you guys want to work something out?


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats real tempting man! Let me think on it.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok You can give him my contact info if thats still something you are willing to do.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

.......PM sent


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks man.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes sir, thank you.
--
Birds are currently spoken for and awaiting pick up!


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Okay, here's some pics and the count.
Keep in mind these numbers may be off by one or two plus or minus.
15 Black , some with dark red heads, some more gray than black.
4 white with muffs and black tails.
2 pied with muffs (These are the best looking IMO).
2 pied with out muffs.
1 red.
3 black with white flights.
And then there is the original 4 which are mixed PHF and Iraqi tumbler.
I have at least two more mixed and maybe 4 more. 
So 6-8 mixed.
So something like 35 total. Give or take.

Left to right.
Black, mixed, black w/ white flights








This one I'm told is the offspring of the really expensive ones. Which I believe are both in here!
He is the only one with a crest.








Group shot of some. with a PHF








A another


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

The red








Here is one of the bigger muffed ones.
There is another like this one but more pied kinda like the next one.
These are sharp looking!








This one is muffles








Here are the 4 that started this thread.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

These two are nest mates and do not tumble at all.
Young birds maybe 4 months old.








These next two are nest mates. They do tumble, but also fly with the high flyers.








and the other









Like I said these last 4 mixed ones fly pretty good. They keep up with the high flyers at least on these hot days which they don't fly much on.
They do not route like the tumblers do.
I had two of these white tumblers and they would do a couple circles with the PHF's than split and fly around the streets for a while. Sometimes they would be gone for the day.
So I would think a lot of these other ones will do that as well.
My PHF's never leave sight to the sides.

Let me know if you have any questions.

ERG
You have included 11 images in your message. You are limited to using 4 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again.

Images include use of smilies, the BB code tag and HTML <img> tags. The use of these is all subject to them being enabled by the administrator.

Hopefully me splitting these up don't butcher the post too much.
[B]BIRDS ARE ALL CURRENTLY SPOKEN FOR.[/B]


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks man! I'll hit u up tomorow.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

These birds are no longer spoken for


----------

